# ouverture d'une pièce jointe dans Mail / Blocage



## fanou13 (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

peut etre ce sujet a t il deja été évoqué, mais dans le doute je re-pose la question.
J'ai reçu un PDF via Mail sur iPad que j'ai ouvert grace à l'appli USB stick.
le Pdf s'est bien chargé et j'ai pu le lire dans USB Stick, par contre il s'est egalement ouvert dans Mail mais je ne parviens pas à le refermer...
Seul le nombre de page apparait en haut à gauche. j'ai essayé le double et le triple click et rien, n'y fait, je ne parviens pas à refermer le document et donc à re-acceder à ma boite mail...

En fermant et re-ouvrant Mail, je retombe automatiquement sur le PDF ouvert.

Avez vous deja vu cela? avez vous une solution?

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions


----------



## arbaot (18 Octobre 2010)

quand tu est dans mail avec le pdf ouvert 

en *tapotant l'écran* il n'y a pas une barre noire qui apparait en haut  avec 
- un bouton bleu "Ok" en haut à gauche
- le titre au milieu 
- un bouton noir  "Ouvrir dans" à droite  ?

en tapotant OK cela ferme le pdf


----------



## fanou13 (18 Octobre 2010)

J'ai déjà regardé si cette barre apparaissait, et en fait non...
d'habitude en effet elle y est !
Mais là, seul apparaît le décompte des pages...


----------



## kriso (18 Octobre 2010)

*Réinitialisation*

Appuyez simultanément sur le bouton Marche/Veille et le bouton principal, et maintenez-les enfoncés pendant au moins dix secondes jusquà lapparition du logo Apple.


----------



## fanou13 (18 Octobre 2010)

Ça a reseté l'appli. Merci du tuyau.


----------

